# Mixing Blue Buffalo Varieties?



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Blue Buffalo Freedom makes a puppy formula - maybe a good starting point since it's grain free and has moderate protein. Be sure to feed whatever the breeder sends home with you for at least a couple of weeks before starting a slow transition. A puppy goes through a lot of stress settling into his/her new home. A sudden food change can cause tummy problems. You can feed an all life stages kibble to a puppy, but not one just for adults.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, georgiapeach!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't figure out the difference between the freedom and the wilderness! Any clues? Anyway, mine did well on BB, but Jazz had trouble keeping weight on with grain free. Keep in mind that grain free doesn't mean carbohydrate free. They have to use something as a binder for the food. Grain free foods use potato or sweet potato. Foods with grains can use a variety of different grain. I decided high quality grains like oatmeal or brown rice or barley were maybe better than potato.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

outwest said:


> I can't figure out the difference between the freedom and the wilderness! Any clues? Anyway, mine did well on BB, but Jazz had trouble keeping weight on with grain free. Keep in mind that grain free doesn't mean carbohydrate free. They have to use something as a binder for the food. Grain free foods use potato or sweet potato. Foods with grains can use a variety of different grain. I decided high quality grains like oatmeal or brown rice or barley were maybe better than potato.


BB Freedom has more moderate protein levels than BB Wilderness, which more dogs seem to tolerate, especially pet dogs. Super high protein isn't really needed unless your dog is a super active working/sporting dog. In fact, too much protein has been reported to stress the kidneys if not needed. 28-32% is adequate for a housepet.

You're totally right about grain-free not being carb free. That's why many dogs who transition to grain free still have yeast/itchy problems if they get a grain free kibble with potato in it. My maltese/westie mix absolutely cannot tolerate potato (white or sweet), among other things (chicken, eggs, alfalfa, lamb, grains of any kind...). I had to learn WAY more about dog food ingredients than I ever wanted to know when I adopted her - lol!


----------

